# Jokes thread



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Kinda slow in here.. let's liven things up with some jokes. I'll start.




How many flies does it take to screw in a lightbulb?






Two. Nobody knows how they got in the lightbulb though.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

What's the difference between a wife and a girlfriend?






45 lbs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A guy walks into a library and asks the lady at the front desk if she has any books about turtles.
She replies: Hard Back?
He responds: Yes, and they have tiny feet and heads too....

😁


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Hahaha good ones.


Did you know that squirrels die after they have sex?



(What? No they dont)




All the ones I had sex with did.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)




----------

